# Ariens Platinum Track 28 SHO or Husqvarna ST327T



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

I want one of these. Is there any reason to get one over the other?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

bamereihn said:


> I want one of these. Is there any reason to get one over the other?


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

These are both very good machines, my preference would be the Ariens. Ariens has better build quality over Husky and their customer support is better. You lose the hydro tranny with the Ariens, but in the long-run I think you'll be glad you went with Ariens.


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

actually the Ariens is $200 less and they have the same size and torque rating


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

and the ST327T only had three threads when searched


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just a question or two . Do you have a really steep area to clear ? Just wonder why you feel the need for tracks.
Aside from this storm it looks like Baltimore averages 20 inches of snow / year. From here: Baltimore MD Snowfall Totals & Snow Accumulation Averages - Current Results

I do understand the want for the biggest baddest blower out there when you are looking at a whole bunch of snow . Just want you to make sure your choices are not just based on one freak storm 

And :white^_^arial^_^0^_ Great place with a lot of help-full people here.


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

we get hit hard about every 2-3 years, tracks? theyre badass


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh Tracks are not all that they are cracked up to be. They are good if you have them for the right reasons but they can be a huge PITA to deal with for regular use if you don't really need them.


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Eh Tracks are not all that they are cracked up to be. They are good if you have them for the right reasons but they can be a huge PITA to deal with for regular use if you don't really need them.


how so?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

bamereihn said:


> actually the Ariens is $200 less and they have the same size and torque rating


Sorry about that I confused it with the Husky ST327P, only a letter off. However I still favor the Ariens for the other reasons that I outlined, even more so if it is cheaper than the Husky. Additionally the Ariens has a 14" impeller the Husky a 12" lower capacity.

Buying a piece of equipment is a very subjective decision, I know you just want to get some feedback but it is ultimately your decision to make.

On this forum you will find most members are partial to Ariens and Honda and for good reason.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> Sorry about that I confused it with the Husky ST327P, only a letter off. However I still favor the Ariens for the other reasons that I outlined, even more so if it is cheaper than the Husky. Additionally the Ariens has a 14" impeller the Husky a 12" lower capacity.
> 
> Buying a piece of equipment is a very subjective decision, I know you just want to get some feedback but it is ultimately your decision to make.
> 
> ...


do you have the platinum 24?


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I own the 8526 Ariens and a Husky 1827sb (that is a bigger motor). I like the Ariens machine much better. Not sure about the newer Husky machines but the pushing down to engage anything gets old after a bit. The build quality to me just seems better as well. Just my 2 cents.

My Honda machine was a track machine and did not like it that much.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Got an arien Hydro pro track. Some complain about the tracks but I won't go back to wheels. Not sure what your planing to do with it? I do a large area 30000 sq/ft and a average snow fall of a 140 inches per year.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Tracked machines historically have been difficult to maneuver and turn. If you have a long driveway to tackle then it may not be as big of a deal, however if you are a typical home owner with a standard sized driveway that will require frequent turning of the machine you might find it very frustrating to deal with. I'm not sure as to if the technology has improved to make turning tracked machines as easy and effortless as it is with wheeled machines.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

In the past I was dead set against tracks and said so in numerous threads. I have a tracked Ariens Pro and it is difficult to handle, much more difficult than wheels. For that reason I had wished I had opted for wheels. However, this last snow gave me new appreciation for tracks. I have a long, fairly steep driveway. I don't think a wheeled machine would have done the job this time. My tracks spun a bit going up the hill, I doubt wheels would have made it. So now I'm in a quandary. Tracks are much more difficult to handle but at times there is no beating tracks. I'm not going to have 2 snowblowers so I guess I'll grunt the tracks when I have to safe in the knowledge that when I need them I have them.


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

pfn said:


> In the past I was dead set against tracks and said so in numerous threads. I have a tracked Ariens Pro and it is difficult to handle, much more difficult than wheels. For that reason I had wished I had opted for wheels. However, this last snow gave me new appreciation for tracks. I have a long, fairly steep driveway. I don't think a wheeled machine would have done the job this time. My tracks spun a bit going up the hill, I doubt wheels would have made it. So now I'm in a quandary. Tracks are much more difficult to handle but at times there is no beating tracks. I'm not going to have 2 snowblowers so I guess I'll grunt the tracks when I have to safe in the knowledge that when I need them I have them.


is yours a hydro model or equipped with the quick turn?


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

With the auto turn my wife drives it. But I know what your saying if you have to do a bit of back and forth in a tight spot it's a bit more work. Spinning it around at the end of the driveway however is a piece of cake. And for what I do with it I have more pros then cons with tracks vs wheels. Also I can see if I would be near a city where the lots are smaller not enjoying tracks for a 6 car driveway and going to wheels


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

bamereihn said:


> is yours a hydro model or equipped with the quick turn?


It's disc drive and I have no problems with that. I'm sure a hydro is superior as long as it works. I'm certain most folks will have no problems with their hydros. Disc's have been around a long time, work just fine as well but they are very easy to maintain and repair. I'm not sure that can be said about hydros.

As far as the steering goes in my unit I have no idea what it may be. It's about 4 years old now so whatever was standard on a tracked Pro (926043) that's what I have. 

One fact that I have a difficult time ignoring about tracks is to turn tracks you must pivot on about 1.5 sq. ft. of rubber that doesn't move. Wheels just don't have that issue. It's like putting 400 lbs (the weight of my blower) on second base and trying to spin it around. It just isn't as easy to spin as wheels nor can I see how it can ever be.

I have tracks and now I'll have to say I'm happy to have them. I don't thinks wheels would have made it through the last storm. It will be a bit more work for typical snows but snows no longer seem typical. Times have changed.


----------



## bamereihn (Jan 24, 2016)

I ended up ordering the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. The sales rep advised against the tracks saying they arent as easy to turn as the Ariens youtube video shows. Im sure Ill be plenty happy with the 24


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

bamereihn said:


> I ended up ordering the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. The sales rep advised against the tracks saying they arent as easy to turn as the Ariens youtube video shows. Im sure Ill be plenty happy with the 24


Excellent choice that puts fellow citizens to work. That's worth something of it self. 
Just for peace of mind take a look at Craigslist and see how many old Ariens are for sale. I doubt you'll even need another machine. It will last for a long time.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto. Congrats!!


----------

